# Diggers & Drillers



## nevieboy

Hi all
Has anyone had any dealings with Diggers & Drillers newsletter.
Something about Pebble stocks.


----------



## Nero64

I have seen their adds through the daily reckoning. Looks ok though for the subscription price of $140 pa. You can get a 14 day trial. I might get it if I make some money soon.


----------



## Glen48

I found them ok trouble is there are so many with different info by the time you have digested it all the market has dropped 20 points.


----------



## nevieboy

Nero64 said:


> I have seen their adds through the daily reckoning. Looks ok though for the subscription price of $140 pa. You can get a 14 day trial. I might get it if I make some money soon.




HI N. 
Did you end up taking the 14 day free trial?
If so, how did it go?


----------



## eddyeagle

Anyone else on these forums subscribe to Diggers and Drillers?

Can anyone recommend it? 

Thanks


----------



## Pivotonian

I've been a Daily Reckoning reader for a while now, so I just decided last week to subscribe on a 60-day trial.

Have read a few back issues, and seems pretty good so far, but will let you know when I've given it more of a chance.  Their tip history seems a little checkered at first glance - they have some big winners but they also have some big losers.  But I guess thats to be expected given they focus on mostly speculative mining stocks.

I also subscribed to the sister publication - Small Cap Investigator - also on a two month trial.


----------



## Chargin8

I just subscribed the other day. Its half price currently. First email was interesting because its about Aus gold stocks which Im looking into right now.


----------



## tommymac

I am a subscriber for a couple of months now though to be honest I haven't kept up to date with my reading.

I haven't dealt much with newsletters but what is good about these is once a month you get a newsletter and each other week you get a shorter update.


----------



## CapnBirdseye

tommymac said:


> I am a subscriber for a couple of months now though to be honest I haven't kept up to date with my reading.
> 
> I haven't dealt much with newsletters but what is good about these is once a month you get a newsletter and each other week you get a shorter update.




Not just a question to you... but do you think the knowledge contained within has made you money, or is purely interesting?


----------



## minty

Hi
I subscribe to diggers and Drillers and Small Cap Investigator-both run by the same company. I prefer SCI- some of their tips have done really well- BOW, MEO, CCU,I like the way it is set out-they tell you exactly when to buy an sell! It's a bit like a legal pyramid scheme-they recommend it -people buy-then the day traders pick up increased volume and so get on board and this then validates their tips-Well worth the money in my opinion!
Cheers


----------



## skalton

Agreed, I have made money with this same strategy.

But as of this month, Kris said that he will be releasing the tip sheet after market close.

For a day trader, this has really really stuffed up my strategy.

As a result, I am looking for any new tip sheets that are small cap with big daily moves on the day the tip is released. Any recommendations?


----------



## globstarr

I read the September edition which had a gold focus for emerging companies in West Africa - read well, but then again, I'm a gold bug.


----------



## nevieboy

Hi,
Anymore news on you guys that received their news letter.
Thinking of joining.
Is it worth it?


----------



## beaul

I have read some of their stuff, it all sounds a bit too good to be true. I don't like the way they write, too much "spin" and you have to ask if they know so much why not use it themselves rather than sell it.

Maybe I am the old school but the way their information is presented comes across as spin, so how can i believe anything else they write.


----------



## Pivotonian

beaul said:


> I have read some of their stuff, it all sounds a bit too good to be true. I don't like the way they write, too much "spin" and you have to ask if they know so much why not use it themselves rather than sell it.
> 
> Maybe I am the old school but the way their information is presented comes across as spin, so how can i believe anything else they write.




This is very true.

I've been following their picks for a little while now, and they've had some spectacular successes, but also some dismal failures (like buying WOR at $45 and IPL at $6.50).  You need to do your own homework too.


----------



## Iggy_Pop

Has anyone else had any experinece with Diggers and Drillers?


----------



## eddyeagle

I think it's a decent report for the price. Good Value. 

The author - Alex Cowie, writes in a clear, informative way and I like the themes and stocks he comes up with. 

Their portfolio has large caps, mid caps, small caps and micro caps - something for everyone really. 

Give it a trial - you can always ask for a refund if you dont like it.


----------



## Pivotonian

eddyeagle said:


> I think it's a decent report for the price. Good Value.
> 
> The author - Alex Cowie, writes in a clear, informative way and I like the themes and stocks he comes up with.
> 
> Their portfolio has large caps, mid caps, small caps and micro caps - something for everyone really.
> 
> Give it a trial - you can always ask for a refund if you dont like it.




Thanks Alex.


----------



## Bilbo

I was thinking os subscribing to the "Diggers and Dealers" (D&D) newsletter, but this recommendation didn't impress me one bit:

portphillippublishing.com.au/research/OSI/0909l.php?s=P9AOK901

(You'll have to put yer own URL bits on that as I'm not allowed to post full URLS - I don't have the 5 posts yet)

By Doing My Own Research (DMOR) and knowing a bit about Lithium miner stocks and being a WA prospector myself,  I soon tracked this recommendation to Galaxy Resources (GXY). As you can read for yourselves, it's recommended when it's a " $2.50 stock" back on 28/8/09. The price on 9/8/09 price was $2.49,,,,,,,,, it's high for the year after 3 day jump from $1.40. It's been all downhill since then and stands today at 1.20 (approx). It was recommended at it's "all time high"!! 

Not a good advert is it! Looks a bit like a "ramp" or "pump n dump"

In it's favour there's been a couple of "tradeable if yer brave enough" swings that could have yeilded 30% or so in a week or so. But "brave" is the word.

On the whole though lithium stocks are worth a look as lithium could be the fuel cell of the future. But be warned, it could also be another uranium boom or another dot.com train wreck. Only for the brave that hit and run like foxes. I missed out last week on ORE. I went to place a buy order after vacillating for a week,,,,only to find it in a trading halt. After which it skyrocketed,,,,:bonk:

Oh well, there's always a stock somewhere and another bus will be along soon.

Catch ya,


----------



## Call & Put

I would highly reccomend them. I sat on the fence while there reccomendations were making money. For less than a $160.00 a year subscription you get weekly emails as well as buy and sell reccomendations + new monthly recommendations on a new share. The have a small cap newsletter along the same lines and again making good short & long term massive gains. Some of there reccomendatons in December 2008 newsletter were MIN $1.68 now $8.83. SLR .155cents Now $2.17, GIR .30cents Now $2.44as of today. So anyone starting out or experienced should seriously look at this newsletter. Its worth its weight in gold in my opinion.  There latest reccomendation last month is CCC .057cents. I wonder where that will be trading at in a couple of years from now?


----------



## gpappy56

I would highly recommend them. I have been in for about 18 months and done very well out of them. Biggest problem is not having enough money to invest in each and every tip.
I have kept a test portfolio of almost every tip (been a bit remiss over the past few months so have not updated and possibly missed a couple along the way), had I put equal amounts of money into every tip and just put them in the bottom drawer I would be up 66% which is not a bad effort when you look at the ASX. That means there are shares in there that were not sold when we were told to sell. They were just held.
As to the comment about GXY, the recommendation came out around June 09 I have it as a buy at .60, it did quadruple to around $2.40 and pulled back to a low around .90 not long ago but is now on its way back. Even at the point it is at now it is still double the recommended price which is not too shabby for just over a year.


----------



## Mr Z

I tried them, I ended up on every junk mail list under the sun, which they refused to fix unless I canceled. They blew plenty of recommendation's... basically they are only on their game when the market is good. One of the most annoying things was they kept spruiking the small cap investor with calls that really belonged in Diggers and Drillers as they where often a digger or driller! Also you end up with a sly little foreign currency charge if you pay by credit card as they process it in the US. Finally they put you on an auto renew.... not a sign of a reputable outfit (I don't trust any outfit that keeps cc numbers!). Every other sub I have operates in a more respectful fashion, these guys gave me the creeps. They should clean up their act, charge a little more and get it right IMO. The junk mail was enough for me without the other bits... JMO FWIW.


----------



## Lark

Mr Z said:


> I tried them, I ended up on every junk mail list under the sun, which they refused to fix unless I canceled.




Anyone else suffered similarly?


----------



## Buckfont

Lark said:


> Anyone else suffered similarly?




Have never had any problems along these lines. Have subscribed in the past and it beats me why junk mail should ensue.


----------



## Bluebeard

Have they looked at Magnetic Resources at all - MAU


----------



## Mr Z

Buckfont said:


> Have never had any problems along these lines. Have subscribed in the past and it beats me why junk mail should ensue.




They put you on a list and sell access to it! At least they used to... I got amazing stuff, corn ball psychics, dopey investment schemes, junk, just pure junk. It did stop after the sub died, I suppose I have that to be thankful for, or maybe it was the fact that I stuffed all the material into the return envelops and sent it back that got me off the list.... I dunno! I even offered to start returning house bricks 

If they have any sense they will have stopped it, it was a great way to lose subs and it was so obviously via them... started with the sub, ended with the sub and got no denials when I called to express displeasure.

If you do do it slightly misspell something in the postal name/address, that way you will know where the junk is coming from should it arrive.


----------



## eddyeagle

I would highly recommend D&D. 

The guy who writes it - Alex Cowie - knows his stuff and gets out to the mines regularly to see first hand what is going on. 

It's written in plain and simple English and his track record is very good. 

At $134 or whatever the price is - it beats others like Fat Prophets hands down!

Get on board!


----------



## greebly24

As a newbie trader with little time to research, I am very pleased with the service. Haven't got any spam either. The monthly newsletters explain the new picks in detail, and offers recommendations on buy/sell prices and rough stop loss guides. The weekly updates offer more immediate information, changes, and info on upcoming newletters. Always interesting and informative, with detailed explanations of the reasons and rationale behind it.

I have only been paper trading this service for about 9 months, but have been impressed with the results. Some losers, but the four current picks up an average of 39% in two months.

As a time-poor small-scale newbie trader, I like the service and will continue to subscribe. I should note that I am not aware of all the similar services out there, and am still learning.


----------



## glenn_r

They spammed me today , I found this when I googled them.

http://www.globalspeculator.com.au/documents/TroySchwensenGoldStockRecommendations.pdf


----------



## Buckfont

glenn_r said:


> They spammed me today , I found this when I googled them.
> 
> http://www.globalspeculator.com.au/documents/TroySchwensenGoldStockRecommendations.pdf




Did a few calculations on the 5 gold stocks recommended in that article

KCN  $2.62,  now $11.64, 344% increase

TRY  $0.74,  now $3. 28,  343% increase

DOM  $3.00  now  $2.52,   16%  decrease

SLR   $0.155, now $2.29,   1890% increase

IGO   $1.29   now  $5.87   355%  increase.

4 out of 5 at those percentages not bad at all, tho I`m sure there are ones that would equal.


----------



## glenn_r

Yeah hindsight is a great thing but I don't know of many people that could handle the  60% - 85% drawdowns shown in the table.


----------



## doogie_goes_off

Hard Core contrarians only. Sitting on 50%+ losses hurts, you just have to be a long term investor to beat the market in the long term. Going long is not for those of us with a limited attention span


----------



## Chargin8

Im a DnD subscriber and have made about 50% overall, no losses.
Also no spam emails.
Very happy.


----------



## pedalofogus

Chargin8 said:


> Im a DnD subscriber and have made about 50% overall, no losses.
> Also no spam emails.
> Very happy.




I agree Chargin.  I am very happy with the newsletters, and the only way you get spam is if you subscribe to the free ones that PortPhillipPublishing put out (Daily Reckoning & Money Morning).

The key with D&D and ASCI is to wait until the hype dies down.  Their recommendations go nuts in the first couple of weeks (see MNC today), but they die down after a while (normally).  By then you should have had time to DYOR, so it works well


----------



## Chargin8

pedalofogus said:


> I agree Chargin.  I am very happy with the newsletters, and the only way you get spam is if you subscribe to the free ones that PortPhillipPublishing put out (Daily Reckoning & Money Morning).
> 
> The key with D&D and ASCI is to wait until the hype dies down.  Their recommendations go nuts in the first couple of weeks (see MNC today), but they die down after a while (normally).  By then you should have had time to DYOR, so it works well




heh sometimes that hype never dies, the price jumps up and grows from there, KAS was a recent tip and its still climbing.


----------



## pedalofogus

yeah that's right.  and it also amazes me how many companies come out with sensational announcements within a few months of the DnD or ASCI announcements.  CCC is a prime example, it has transformed as a company since he recommended it, and most of those changes 'appear' to have happened irrespective of the DnD recommendation.

It makes you wonder whether he is being given information from management that the market doesn't have.  Or maybe the management are just working really hard after the DnD recommendation to ensure that the 'hype' doesn't die, and they come up with good results etc to keep their SP up?


----------



## Mr Z

Never had any SPAM email... I got real live junk mail in my mail box from all and sundry. Started with my D&D sub and ended with it.

FWIW these guys kill them for quality IMO

http://www.underthesoutherncross.com.au/


----------



## greebly24

As I mentioned above, I'm a time-poor newbie investor trying to make back my losses from my first disastrous entry into the share market in November 2007. Think I picked the day the market peaked, and took three "no brainer" recommendations from a young inexperienced brainless stockbroker who only knew boom times. Just sold out (three years later) for a 10% loss.

Subscribed to Diggers & Drillers at the start of 2010 and have been paper trading (capital was still tied up in the three losers above). 

If you'd bought all twelve of his tips this year when he recommended them and just held them all, even ignoring his sell tips, you would still be up over 60% today.

Just started trading real money on the last tip. Already up 40%. Very impressed with the service.


----------



## IrishDigger

nevieboy said:


> Hi all
> Has anyone had any dealings with Diggers & Drillers newsletter.............>>




Nah, I do my own digging and drilling thanks.


----------



## freebird54

I recently subscribed to most of the port phillip publishing tip sheets including this

What concerns me is they keep sending you details of others to subscribe to!!!


----------



## Iggy_Pop

Yes, I have the same, but I think it is a subscription to Morning Money or Daily Reckoning that the enquiries are going to. I have seperated my paid subscriptions and free ones to seperate emails and do not have the problem to the paid subscription email.


----------



## Irsurfer

Have been with the Dr. for about 12 months now and as he says set your stop losses at @ 5% and you should be able to save some if the stock crashes and make some if the stock increases or buy back in at a lower price to recover losses.  Always only have 5% of your capital in any one stock and happy trading...works for me several stocks are up in the 30% + and taking profit and following his recommendations.


----------



## freebird54

Irsurfer said:


> Have been with the Dr. for about 12 months now and as he says set your stop losses at @ 5% and you should be able to save some if the stock crashes and make some if the stock increases or buy back in at a lower price to recover losses.  Always only have 5% of your capital in any one stock and happy trading...works for me several stocks are up in the 30% + and taking profit and following his recommendations.




5% is a bit tight? - could get taken out by market chatter?


----------



## Miner

Mr Z said:


> I tried them, I ended up on every junk mail list under the sun, which they refused to fix unless I canceled. They blew plenty of recommendation's... basically they are only on their game when the market is good. One of the most annoying things was they kept spruiking the small cap investor with calls that really belonged in Diggers and Drillers as they where often a digger or driller! Also you end up with a sly little foreign currency charge if you pay by credit card as they process it in the US. Finally they put you on an auto renew.... not a sign of a reputable outfit (I don't trust any outfit that keeps cc numbers!). Every other sub I have operates in a more respectful fashion, these guys gave me the creeps. They should clean up their act, charge a little more and get it right IMO. The junk mail was enough for me without the other bits... JMO FWIW.




Were you a paid subscriber ?
If you are commenting on the free one I suggest one thing: there is no free lunch newsletter. Look at Bulls Newsletter . It comes free and some one is going to make investment decisions on that Bull Free Newsletter  then it will prove its name : BULL with a missing space and the letter  S after it. A free forum is different thing as it is an exchange of comments/ thoughts etc like ASF. But once again ASF is to survive on the advertisements published in its forum to make it free. It is just like Google or Face Book . Free but with big opportunities.



The daily reckoning is a wordy one but the paid subscriptions are real gem for money. DYOR but I am a happy customer. I put the daily reckoning etc just on junk filter.


----------



## thetimeisnow

They have recommended as a BUY a stock called Elemental Minerals (ELM) - Huge Potash Holding

Check out the Hotcopper posts on this company particularly by a guy called "anatol". Very informative.

Some people are saying this will go to $10 over the next year or so (currently $1.75!)!


----------



## adobee

Wow.. the effect of d&d is pretty good now up 20 %. ..
it is almost hand in hand.. they announce it... fans buy it.. it goes up as they all buy it and then its been another great pick ...


----------



## Iggy_Pop

Yes, every recomendation generally goes to the recommended buy price or higher the next trading day, as D and D have a huge following, mainly from getting it right. The recomendation to sell also has the reverse effect, and I can remember LYC falling dramatically on a sell recomendation. I have found the subsription useful and costs were more than paid for in the first trade I did. 

 One work of caution is listing the buy recommendation on a public forum before the market opens is a copyright breach and I recommend you do not do it in future. It is also a breach of the forum. 

 After the market opens, there is normally a speeding ticket form the ASX where D and D is publicly identified. But the paid subscribers (such as me) would prefer only paid subscribers have the information. If you want it, it does not cost much.


----------



## AlexG1

Iggy_Pop said:


> After the market opens, there is normally a speeding ticket form the ASX where D and D is publicly identified.




Hi Iggy - what do you mean by this?  Does ASX put up some notice saying that stocks B,C,D have been tipped by D&D?

Thanks,
           Alex.


----------



## wonderboy

*Re: Diggers & Drillers.*



Irsurfer said:


> Have been with the Dr. for about 12 months now and as he says set your stop losses at @ 5% and you should be able to save some if the stock crashes and make some if the stock increases or buy back in at a lower price to recover losses.  Always only have 5% of your capital in any one stock and happy trading...works for me several stocks are up in the 30% + and taking profit and following his recommendations.




Agree with other poster that a 5% stop/loss is very small and with small cap stocks it could mean lots of trades, especially in today's conditions.  Not sure what Dr. sets his stop/losses at but when he finally says sell it is always a big loss if you are still following his upbeat editorial! Best set your own, and remember he doesn't have his dough on any of the D&D stocks.


----------



## eddyeagle

I am fan of the doctor but his stocks are getting smashed at the moment! I'm surprised the falls have not set off his stop losses...


----------



## wonderboy

*Re: Diggers & Drillers.*



wonderboy said:


> Agree with other poster that a 5% stop/loss is very small and with small cap stocks it could mean lots of trades, especially in today's conditions.  Not sure what Dr. sets his stop/losses at but when he finally says sell it is always a big loss if you are still following his upbeat editorial! Best set your own, and remember he doesn't have his dough on any of the D&D stocks.




As if to confirm concerns expressed in my last post, the good Dr has issued a sell on stocks CCC and STB with scant reasons for STB. Sure there will be those smart players who have never made a loss, but they couldn't have been following the editorial advice in D&D newsletter or they would have still been holding the stocks waiting for a rebound as we have been told at current prices these represent bargains!   Is anyone else unhappy or am I a lone voice? Have a voice even if it is to tell me I am wrong and why this is so...


----------



## eddyeagle

Hi Wonderboy, 

I can tell you there are a lot of very very angry subscribers today after the announcement that CCC and STB hit their stop losses. 

I find it staggering that he watched CCC drift all the way down from 9c to 3.9c, only to then issue to the stop loss alert at such a low price! So many opportunities to take a profit, only to get out with a loss! 

I think the problem is AC got sucked into the rally late last year. A rising tide lifts all boats and all his stocks were flying. It reminded me a little of 2007 - pre GFC - when everything was going up. Furthermore, he had quite a heavy exposure to the market (as opposed to Kris Sayce at the Australian Small Cap Investigator who has been cautious for months).  

In hindsight, more profits should have been taken off the table. Ie. when STB flew to 6 bucks - could have locked in a 50% gain in a matter of months - you can't complain about that. But hindsight is a great thing. 

The mood of the market has now changed dramatically, his stocks are getting slaughtered, and I actually think he is a bit out of his depth!


----------



## freebird54

What did they say when you complained?

I stick to 5% nowadays - only $6 broherage with IB


----------

